# Flight over the Nasca lines.



## Bitbybit (Sep 21, 2021)

Animation with most of the lines:

_View: https://youtu.be/MD370X0BSis_


Very good article: The geoglyphs of Nazca. Some observations


Some images:


----------



## MR_B0N35 (Sep 22, 2021)

It's funny this is always one of the first things learned about in terms of "Ancient Mysteries" and every answer just reveals the sophistication and abnormality of the site, and therefore of the people populating it to have built it. Definitely truth in plain sight, it doesn't matter if they had UFOs, airplanes, tricks of imagery, hot air balloons, floating skiffs, the people undertaking such a task would have to be sufficiently educated, particularly skilled and or following the work of someone otherwise, this speaks to the overwhelming complexity of whoever is responsible for such works, and it still hauntingly leaves the question of how or why, completely unfulfilled and braindead as always with mainstream work.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 22, 2021)

The mesa is perfectly flat in the photo.
Ive often wondered if this might be strip mining.
We level mountains today.


----------



## Bitbybit (Sep 22, 2021)

MR_B0N35 said:


> It's funny this is always one of the first things learned about in terms of "Ancient Mysteries" and every answer just reveals the sophistication and abnormality of the site, and therefore of the people populating it to have built it. Definitely truth in plain sight, it doesn't matter if they had UFOs, airplanes, tricks of imagery, hot air balloons, floating skiffs, the people undertaking such a task would have to be sufficiently educated, particularly skilled and or following the work of someone otherwise, this speaks to the overwhelming complexity of whoever is responsible for such works, and it still hauntingly leaves the question of how or why, completely unfulfilled and braindead as always with mainstream work.






Yes, there is no logic to it.
I agree with the russian researcher that say that there often is a feeling of  technology (of some sort) mixed in with very hard manual labour.
At Nazca but also in other places.

These links are absolutely gold imho:
The geoglyphs of Nazca. Some observations
Форум ЛАИ •Просмотр темы - Территория абсурда   (use google translate)

_View: https://youtu.be/5T9Dam-FuEQ_


This is one of the "Estrellas" 







seen in this video:

_View: https://youtu.be/xQBg65ZDlvU_


----------



## Safranek (Sep 23, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> This is one of the "Estrellas"


Some had expended considerable effort into putting these geometric forms into place at some point in time. It would lead one to consider that they may have been trying to convey important mathematical ideas, and if this be the case, then it would be interesting to decipher exactly what they were communicating.


----------



## usselo (Sep 25, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> This is one of the "Estrellas"
> View attachment 12779


That reminds me of a registration pattern. You use them to ensure that some action that has to be performed in a specific place is correctly 'registered' above that place before the action begins.

The examples I've seen are in preparation of work for printing - especially multi-colour printing - where each successive colour plate is lined up above the existing content using marks around the edge of the paper. Only then is the colour-plate brought down on to the paper on the platten.

In this case, it's the white/grey corner diagonals and the triangles at the edge that look to be the key registration marks.

The WWII (alleged) Dambusters bomb aiming sights used two forms of registration:

Two spotlights shining down on the water below. When the aircraft was the correct height, the two illuminated circles from the spotlight would be just touching and creating a figure-of-eight shape. This 'registration of two illuminated disks' ensured correct height. The distance for bomb release was (allegedly) assessed by using two prongs sticking up from V-shaped pieces of wood, which were supposed to line up with - ie to register with - certain dams' towers.

Experimenting with this idea, we can try to work out which marks are to do with height and orientation etc and focus on what the remaining marks are supposed to convey.

Assuming it's not all a wind-up of course.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 21, 2021)

Looking at photos of mesas and plateaus, I have a deep suspicion some of these mountains
were strip mined. You be the judge.
The Nazca animal drawings may have portrayed other resources to plunder.
I believe the Earth has been mined for millions of years.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPzrZ8rQs_4


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdJcg9BeSxw&t=195s
_


----------

